# 35K best laptop any brand



## AKP (May 10, 2012)

30-35k less than 37k
any size screen

have liking towards hp,lenovo but anything will do. should luk gud..

web, gaming

portable

flexible to buying online without seeing product
games like gta,cs,fifa,nfs etc..

all othr specs can be anything.

posting frm mobile, hence cnt copy-paste da questionare.


i3 , 1gb nvidia gt 540, 4gb ram...this is what i need in da lap...okay if an ati equivalent card is there..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2012)

why you make double threads?


get Acer Aspire 5755G. Pretty much the bang for buck laptop for your budget


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 10, 2012)

Don't create multiple threads and please don't use sms lingo.


----------



## AKP (May 11, 2012)

Sorry for making multiple threads. i was using a phone to browse yesterday. it said error when i tried to create threads, but the threads were created.

is acer the only option? i was thnking of len y/z series or hp or asus..

also please specify the price/laptop listing i'll be buying online.


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 11, 2012)

What about Acer TimelineX 4830TG ?


----------



## AKP (May 11, 2012)

@^^I need a 1 gb gfx card

HP Laptop Is this card equivalent to 540m?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2012)

AKP said:


> @^^I need a 1 gb gfx card
> 
> HP Laptop Is this card equivalent to 540m?



No its not equivalent. The card on that lappy is a low-end one.


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2012)

6470 is not even half powerful as 540. you'll need a HD66XX gpu or GT630.


----------



## aroraanant (May 12, 2012)

I think this is the best option in your budget:
Asus X53SC-SX492D


----------



## AKP (May 14, 2012)

Thnks!!

one more doubt,  how is gt610m and gt630? i couldn't find much info on 610m online.

i blv gt520>gt520m> 520mx >> 540m.

Where will the 6xx stand among these? i read that 610m better than 520's.can anyone confirm that?

hw better is 540 from the 610 and 610 from the 520?


another question.
what does the amount of ram in gfx card signify? hw is it important? i read it dosen't improve performance.why/why not?

thank you.
i'd be buying the acer5755g / asus k53sd this week based on your answers.

if asus is not much poor than acer performance vise i'm planning to choose asus.

also which is better by how much.
acer i3-2.2ghz,1gb gt540m/ asus i3-2.3ghz,2gb gt610m.

which one would you choose considering the brands along with the config.


----------



## Monk (May 14, 2012)

> one more doubt, how is gt610m and gt630? i couldn't find much info on 610m online.



Nvidia GT 610M is the re-branded version of older dGPU Nvidia GT 520M. Its harder to find drivers of 610M. I hope nVidia is working on it.
Whereas 630M is re-branded version of GT 540M.


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2012)

AKP said:


> Where will the 6xx stand among these? i read that 610m better than 520's.can anyone confirm that?



opposite. 610 is a lower clocked 520.



AKP said:


> hw better is 540 from the 610 and 610 from the 520?



540/630 is lot better. can run almost any game at descent framerates. 610/520M/X will lag in modern games.



AKP said:


> what does the amount of ram in gfx card signify? hw is it important? i read it dosen't improve performance.why/why not?



cards upto 520MX can't properly use even 512Mb VRAM. 1Gb is given but i doubt if any game ever used full ram.

for 540M or 630M, 1Gb is more than sufficient. also 1Gb GDDR5 ram >>> 2Gb GDDR3 ram.



AKP said:


> acer i3-2.2ghz,1gb gt540m/ asus i3-2.3ghz,2gb gt610m.



in games Acer will thrash the Asus lappy.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2012)

AKP said:


> what does the amount of ram in gfx card signify? hw is it important? i read it dosen't improve performance.why/why not?



Think of it like this:

You have a car (VRAM) and the road's width & traffic condition is card's speed. Until and unless the road is wide enough (obviously with no/less traffic), you can't expect to drive a ferrari (read large amount of VRAM) on it. Thus, all the potential power of ferrari left unused. Similarly, you got the widest road but driving a luna  (super fast card + very low VRAM), you can expect the condition.

Hope this explains.


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2012)

^^ now why this example looks so familiar. wait. i was the one who gave this eg (truck in small road vs car in 4 lane highway) a year ago


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2012)

Credit goes to Ishu for that. Sorry Sam , but I didn't read yours


----------



## AKP (May 15, 2012)

thanks a lot. i didn't expect so much help.

i'm wanting to buy acer, but my uncle had a bad time w/ his acer, so my parents will be reluctant to buy me the same.

so can anyone suggest me other laps better performance than asus.
30k < price < 35k.

an i5 with 520 or i3 with 520.

i'm considering asus with i5,630 at 40k for last resort


----------



## Abhi191 (May 15, 2012)

I think this laptop is also good configuration wise for you - MSI Gaming Laptop X460DX (Black) 
It has i5 processor and Nvidia gt540m at around 33k,, though i don't know much about how good build quality and after sales services MSI laptops have..!!!


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2012)

Abhi191 said:


> I think this laptop is also good configuration wise for you - MSI Gaming Laptop X460DX (Black)
> It has i5 processor and Nvidia gt540m at around 33k,, though i don't know much about how good build quality and after sales services MSI laptops have..!!!



great find 
for 33k this one beats almost any laptop under 35k. but MSI doesn't have service center in all cities. else this would be a terrific gaming laptop.


----------



## Monk (May 16, 2012)

> I think this laptop is also good configuration wise for you - MSI Gaming Laptop X460DX (Black)
> It has i5 processor and Nvidia gt540m at around 33k,, though i don't know much about how good build quality and after sales services MSI laptops have..!!!



Holysmokes! This is a beast for 32K! If its true, dude you are invited for a beer.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 16, 2012)

msi is trouble bigtime!!!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 16, 2012)

You want a _gaming_ laptop, with _best_ config, _paise bhi kam lagne chahiye_ & brand should also be of your choice. Better don't buy laptop.


----------



## aroraanant (May 16, 2012)

The configuration of the MSI laptop looks good, but I doubt the build quality and guys how is its service and all?


----------



## Abhi191 (May 16, 2012)

Monk said:


> Holysmokes! This is a beast for 32K! If its true, dude you are invited for a beer.



It is up for grabs from letsbuy,, so seems legit.
And about the beer,, your place or mine..!!!



aroraanant said:


> The configuration of the MSI laptop looks good, but I doubt the build quality and guys how is its service and all?



This is what i doubt too..


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 16, 2012)

Built wise, MSI users have reported very positive, but can't say about service issue as its area dependent.


----------



## Monk (May 16, 2012)

Saw some youtube reviews of MSI. Machine looks very slim and thin, some reviewers also compared it with an ultrabook.
I wonder why LB is giving so much discount? something fishy.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 16, 2012)

Letsbuy has a habit of giving discount. Ask me .


----------



## Monk (May 16, 2012)

I think they will be reducing the prices more then, since it appears that LB is trying to clear the stock 
offtopic: Any experience with LB? Do they offer 30 days return like FK?


----------



## saswat23 (May 16, 2012)

^^ Ask the mod above you.  He has had good experience with LB. 
And regarding MSI's service, its handled by Digicare Smart Link, the firm which also handles RMA for Intel, Strontium, Beetle, Zotac, Digisol, etc. So, its a must in most cities.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 16, 2012)

^In my city I had seen *Accel frontline* handling MSI.



Monk said:


> I think they will be reducing the prices more then, since it appears that LB is trying to clear the stock
> offtopic: Any experience with LB?



Just grab it, don't wait.



Monk said:


> Do they offer 30 days return like FK?





			
				Letsbuy said:
			
		

> *Returns & Replacement*
> 
> To provide a great shopping experience on Letsbuy.com, we offer our customers *No Questions Asked Return Policy within 45 days *of receiving the order. Customers may return any unopened item in its original packaging, for a refund.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monk (May 16, 2012)

Thanks, Sujay for a quick reply! They mention getting DOA certificate which can be pain in the %%% if you do not have any service station in your city..! Anyways ill tell my friend he was planning to buy X53TA, lets see what he says!



Spoiler



Originally Posted by Letsbuy

Returns & Replacement

To provide a great shopping experience on Letsbuy.com, we offer our customers No Questions Asked Return Policy within 45 days of receiving the order. Customers may return any unopened item in its original packaging, for a refund.

However , customer needs to visit the authorized service centre and get a Dead on Arrival (DOA) or Dead after purchase (DAP) certificate. The scanned copy of the certificate has to be emailed to customercare@letsbuy.com. The terms of warranty and replacement are governed by manufacturer and Letsbuy.com cannot act outside the preview of decision provided by manufacturer.

1) 45 days replacement policy is not applicable on purchase of Mobile phones, Tablets, LCD TVs (LED, Plasma, 3D or smart TVs). In case of these products, the standard warranty policy is applicable as prescribed by brands.

2) 45 days replacement policy does not cover box/package damage. It only covers a manufacturing defect if certified by the service centre as mentioned above.

3) Requests for replacements will not be entertained on the basis of ‘Job Sheet’. Only DOA / DAP certificates will be accepted.

4) Before replacing a product, customer needs to return the defective product to Letsbuy.com with all the valid supporting documents and accessories with no other defects except the original reported fault.

Due to Import and Export regulations and restrictions, Letsbuy.com is unable to extend its Returns Policy for any items sourced outside of India.


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^In my city I had seen *Accel frontline* handling MSI.



Accel handle MSI laptop? usually these companies choose multiple 3rd party service partners. Accel for Laptops. Digicare for their computer parts, etc [JUST AN EXAMPLE].

and good news is Accel have really impressive service record. not like the bunch of suckers from Rashi.


----------



## AKP (May 17, 2012)

I ordered the Msi. Thanks a lot for the find.
I was searching everywhere for msi Laps and you just showed me an online link to buy. I almost gave up hope 

BTW msi laptops have good reliability.My sis is in UK and she said msi were in demand in UK and that if I could find one here I should consider that.


----------



## Monk (May 17, 2012)

> I ordered the Msi. Thanks a lot for the find.
> I was searching everywhere for msi Laps and you just showed me an online link to buy. I almost gave up hope
> 
> BTW msi laptops have good reliability.My sis is in UK and she said msi were in demand in UK and that if I could find one here I should consider that.



Congrats! Do post a review after you get the machine..!!


----------



## Abhi191 (May 17, 2012)

AKP said:


> I ordered the Msi. Thanks a lot for the find.
> I was searching everywhere for msi Laps and you just showed me an online link to buy. I almost gave up hope
> 
> BTW msi laptops have good reliability.My sis is in UK and she said msi were in demand in UK and that if I could find one here I should consider that.



Congrats man.. It was the last piece that you bought..


----------



## AKP (May 17, 2012)

Thanks..I called up letsbuy and they promised to make delivery by wednesday.

i was considering ordering a 4gb ddr3 ram along with it.but i don't know much technical aspects about it.
so again asking question.

can i pair 4gb ddr3 stick with a 1gb? or do i remove 1gb and place a single 4 gb stick.?

also whats the frequency, or is there a laptop standard? i thought of waiting for machine to arrive to chk all these..



Abhi191 said:


> Congrats man.. It was the last piece that you bought..



All thanks to you mate.i searched the site for msi and they showed me all out of stock results and didn't check the gaming notebook section thinking they will be alienwares.

i asked my friends in chennai and banglore to look for msi laps locally, and when i logged in to ask the same here.

you posted a link!!i was like OMG.


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2012)

^^ it has 2Gb ram. and if it has a free ram slot, 4Gb stick can be added. but do check if it has any free slot. else you'll be wasting money.

for laptop 1066 or 1333Mhz is the standard. go for 1333Mhz. if it is not supported, it'll auto downclock to 1066Mhz.


----------



## Abhi191 (May 17, 2012)

AKP said:


> Thanks..I called up letsbuy and they promised to make delivery by wednesday.
> 
> All thanks to you mate.i searched the site for msi and they showed me all out of stock results and didn't check the gaming notebook section thinking they will be alienwares.
> 
> ...



Cool..!!! 
Now waiting for your review..!!


----------



## AKP (May 24, 2012)

I received the laptop on tuesday.they attempted delivery on monday but no one was home.i must say very fast. delivery in 4 days incl. sat and sunday.!!

Packing was very good.the manufacturer pack was inside a thermocol box which was again covered with bubble paper.

i was taken by surprise when i saw the product..much more than what letsbuy advertised.. got better processor, gfx card, bigger hdd and other things 

the product specs:
i5-2430m
640gb hdd
gt540m 2gb gddr3
14''hd 1366x768 led panel
2gb ddr3 ram
bluetooth 3.0 + hs
usb 3.0
thx studio pro audio

my modem fried, so reviews will have to wait till i buy a new one.

also how do i find if my 2gb ram is single stick or 2x1gb?
Laptop has two ram slots.

planning to add a 4gb.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 24, 2012)

^Run CPUZ. Its 2GB * 1.


----------



## AKP (May 24, 2012)

Thanks sujay..Found in bios it has single stick, one slot is unused. also special thanks because i ordered through letsbuy because of your good opinion on the site.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 24, 2012)

Your welcome, hope your laptop reaches to you safely.


----------

